# Have I wasted $25?



## Chap (3/4/17)

So I thought I'd give a cider a go, SWMBO has been hounding me lately to make her one. So after a bit of a search I found you can use homebrand apple juice, SN9 wine/cider yeast and you're away. I also read to add some (500ml 4 tea bags) black tea for tannins. 

After pitching and putting it in the chamber at 18oC, it dawned on me that I didn't actually buy "juice", but the $3 homebrand reconstituted apple drink. 

I would guess that still being sugar the SN9 will consume it anyway but it will be a thin tart water once it's done. 

Looking for some advice from the knowledgeable cider faction. Will it be ok? Can I fix it? Should I tip it? 

Cheers
Chap

EDIT: black tea


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/4/17)

Never tip it out until fermentation stops and you then taste it. You never know. At best it might be a good drink. At worst, your death will be honoured by fellow Brewers and likely make the Darwin Awards.

If it's shithouse, tip it out and tell nobody. NOBODY !!!!!!!!

What was the opening Gravity?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (3/4/17)

I made this mistake once but it was only with 2 litres. I just let it brew out even to turn it into vinegar which I do once a blue moon but it was not good.
Tart water was good guess. That's what you get and didn't even make good for vinegar.
The Apple juices are also reconstituted but much closer to juice than the Apple drink stuff which is kinda more like Apple cordial.

Consider cheat options here. Adding good brand Apple Cordial to the glass or in the keg with the finished cider can work well.


----------



## Maheel (3/4/17)

i made some for the better half with
14L of coles brand apple juice
"yeast nutrient" from LHBS
coopers under the lid "ale" yeast i had in the fridge fro ages back

i did ferment it in a corney under pressure (spunding valve) at 20c
drank it off the yeast cake

she was impressed and helped me drink it and she is fussy about what she drinks...
it was dry and was nice to have while having a swim in the pool
the keg blew after a few weeks so was pretty reasonable i reckon 

let it go and try it i say


----------



## Chap (3/4/17)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Never tip it out until fermentation stops and you then taste it.
> What was the opening Gravity?


Thanks FG, I'll let it run its course. If worse comes to worse, I'll tip it and get the proper stuff then go again and tell SWMBO it's still fermenting. Pretty sure she won't know the difference. Opening hydrometer reading was lower than I expected it to be at 1.032.



Danscraftbeer said:


> Consider cheat options here. Adding good brand Apple Cordial to the glass or in the keg with the finished cider can work well.


This could be a good option if it's crap but somewhat drinkable. I'll keep an eye out next time I go shopping if it comes to it so I'll know what I'm looking for. Any recommendations?



Maheel said:


> i made some for the better half with
> 14L of coles brand apple juice


Was this the legit cold juice or long life off the shelf?


----------



## pnorkle (3/4/17)

Chap said:


> Was this the legit cold juice or long life off the shelf?


I'm guessing Not long life - may have preservatives? Preservatives = no good for making cider.


----------



## goatchop41 (3/4/17)

pnorkle said:


> I'm guessing Not long life - may have preservatives? Preservatives = no good for making cider.


Most of the apple juices on the shelf don't have preservatives that are nasty to yeast (?sorbates, I think). Most will have ascorbic acid (Vit. C) and an acidity regulator, which don't do any harm to yeast.


----------



## peteru (3/4/17)

I'd be more concerned about the fermenter. If you are fermenting in plastic, it's likely it will absorb the apple stench and taint future beers. Same goes for ginger beer.


----------



## manticle (3/4/17)

Never had separate equipment for cider, never had apple taint a beer as a result.

Also never heard that about apples


----------



## Maheel (4/4/17)

Chap said:


> Was this the legit cold juice or long life off the shelf?


yes i made it from the Long life stuff off the shelf


----------



## damoninja (4/4/17)

peteru said:


> I'd be more concerned about the fermenter. If you are fermenting in plastic, it's likely it will absorb the apple stench and taint future beers. Same goes for ginger beer.


Nothing a good nuking won't solve. Done gingers in my fermenters too, just gave it a normal wash and a day in the sun and you'd never know. 

Tap went in the bin though.


----------



## Graculus (4/4/17)

I used some of that juice by mistake once, too. I did have it mixed with other juice and the end result wasn't that bad.
I find that no matter what juice you use the taste is what I would describe as thin. That is not much apple taste.
So I've tried a couple of things. Both Coles and Woolies sell jars of Apple Sauce. I've chucked some of that in.
When it's finished fermenting add more Apple Juice when you bottle it. Take into account the amount of sugar
though, so you don't over carbonate.

I use Aldi juice now. It's quite cheap. Doesn't have quite as much sugar as other brands I don't think.
I think I read on here that Aldi AJ is actually Berri rebranded but I'm not 100% sure on that.


----------

